# Kardashian-Ex Kris Humphries wird Vater



## beachkini (6 Juli 2012)

​

Kris Humphries ist wohl kein Kind von Traurigkeit - obwohl diese überraschende News wohl doch einen bitteren Beigeschmack haben dürfte. Seine Ex-Freundin Myla Sinanaj bestätigte nun ihre Schwangerschaft. Der Vater soll der NBA-Star sein.

Oh je, der Profi-Basketballer selbst hatte eine Beziehung zu Myla immer dementiert. Doch nun bekommt er die Quittung. Denn Kris, 27, ist der Vater des noch ungeborenen Kindes von Myla.

Die Brünette soll bereits im dritten Monat schwanger sein und bestätigte nun die Schwangerschaft gegenüber amerikanischen Medien.

Diese Geschichte dürfte für Kris ein Rückschlag im Scheidungskrieg mit seiner Ex-Frau Kim Kardashian sein. Das Paar, das sich nach nur 72 Tagen Ehe trennte, befindet sich im Streit - darin geht es um Millionen und gebrochene Herzen.

Denn während Kris behauptete, dass die Trennung ihn am Boden zerstörte und er niemanden mehr daten möchte, bis die Scheidung durch ist, könnte sich die Schwangerschaft seiner Ex-Freundin Myla nun als Problem darstellen.

Ein weiteres Problem: Die werdende Mutter hat Kris selbst noch gar nichts von seinem Baby-Glück erzählt ...

Bilder der ex-Freundin
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...d-kris-humphries-miami-beach-2-6-2012-x9.html


----------

